# updating ezjail jails that are out of sync with host



## johnpeeb (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a system with two jails which are configured via the ezjail port. The host operating system has been updated since the jails were first created, but the jails were not updated along with it. The documentation for the `ezjail update -U` command indicates that I need to know the version/patch level of Freebsd FreeBSD installed inside the jails in order to use it and pass this version with the -s option.

How can I determine what to use for the -s option? If it helps, most of the configuration files in the jail start with something like 
	
	



```
$FreeBSD: src/etc/freebsd-update.conf,v 1.6.2.2.6.1 2010/12/21 17:09:25 kensmith Exp $
```

Is there any way to use that date of 2010/12/21 17:09:25 to figure out what build of Freebsd FreeBSD was installed in the jails? (It was binary install, not `make buildworld`, I believe.)

Alternatively, is there something I can give the -s option that, even if it isn't the exact version, will at least result in a safe update? (E.g. is it safe to err on the side of giving a version and patch level which is older than what it actually is?)


----------



## Monoecus (Jun 3, 2013)

Why don't you log into the jail via `ezjail console xxx` and then find out the correct version by typing `uname -a`?


----------



## Monoecus (Jun 3, 2013)

*S*orry, needs to be `ezjail-admin console xxx` of course.


----------



## johnpeeb (Jun 4, 2013)

> Why don't you log into the jail via ezjail console xxx and then find out the correct version by typing uname -a?



When run from inside the jail, the `uname -a` command returns the same thing as the host operating system. This is because uname queries the kernel. Source: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8313

I've managed to figure out, based on the date I mentioned, that it was some variant of 8.2 from the page http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/schedule.html which specifies the December 21st date that matches the date I mentioned in my previous post.

However, I don't know which patch level the system was running at at the time. Is it safe to tell FreeBSD update that the patch level is 8.2-RELEASE? Alternatively, is there some way of determining the patch level based on the binaries or configuration files?


----------

